

Is your anger is killing your art? - Seth Godin - desaiguddu
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/08/anger-232.html

======
mathattack
Anger and Creativity are mutually exclusive?

Perhaps in business, but I am not convinced this is true in Art. There are a
lot of angry musicians out there. (Would we have had Punk without it?)
Although it's out of my area of expertise, I would guess the same is true with
painting.

Anger clouds and narrows the mind, but isn't it a stretch to say it can not
occur side by side with creativity?

Seth is usually right, but I disagree with him on this one.

